# My For Sale thread has gone....



## Max Dread (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi

I recently had a for sale thread in the General Classifieds and it has gone. I don't know if it was to do with pricing? I did add a price to the listing, but perhaps it was not good enough (because it was an overall price rather than individual items). 

If someone could please let me know why it has been removed and what i need to do to make the ad acceptable I would really appreciate it. 

Cheers

Max


----------



## tedtan (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you talking about the thread you asked to have deleted in the thread linked below? If so, the mods probably saw your request and deleted it so you could set up a new one with the updated info you wanted to include.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...delete-change-thread-general-classifieds.html


If it was the updated thread that was deleted, or another thread altogether, consider this a bump. You might also PM one of the mods - they should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 7, 2014)

The only thing I saw that needed to be fixed was that you didn't have any prices for any of the CDs.


----------

